# Fordson Super Dexta 2000 diesel



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's a Fordson Super Dexta 2000 at the Missouri River Steam Show. Looks like it has some mods on it. The Super Dexta was made in England by Ford's English division, I believe. It is a Diesel.


<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/fordson.jpg>


<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/fdxta.jpg>


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mow,

Here's one that shows the mods on front..lights.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/JD%20dealer/fordson_super_dextaotherside.jpg">


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Greg, I would guess that the machine in your pic is more likely to be original. Note the holes for headlights in my pic. Not sure about the hood handles. Look like they could be original. Probably came from from the auto division! The seat is in excellent shape for being about 40 yrs old.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Aaack! you changed pics on me, Greg! Or maybe I just hallucinated hood handles. :smoking:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Moe,

Sorry, found the pic for the same side. No handles on this side. Interesting grill design with the lights, almost "Edsel" like. Note the front frame difference..looks like a bolt on frame.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's a link to 2 pics, 1 Industrial model, 1 4WD model, both rare.

http://fordson.freeweb.nl/superdexta.htm


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

The owner probably fab'd that to protect the "Edsel " grill, which looks kind of susceptible to damage.


----------

